# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  مشکلات ثبت نام در کنکور

## آنتالپی

با سلام

1 ) دیروز برای دوستم که پشت کنکوریه ثبت نام کردیم و کد پرونده و... ها رو داد ولی : الف) تاریخ تولد رو ااشتباه پرینت میکنه - ب) وقتی گزینه "در کنکور 95 شرکت کرده بودم" رو تیک میزنی موقع پرینت مینویسه "در آزمون 1394 (سال گذشته ) شرکت کرده بودم"

2 ) امروز خودم میخواستم ثبت نام کنم (در حال تحصیل در مقطع پیش دانشگاهی ام) از من کد دانش آموزی مقطع پیش دانشگاهی رو میخواد که ندارم !چون اصلا فارغ التحصیل نشدم !! (بند 20)

3) وقتی در سامانه پاسخ گویی ثبت نام میکنی ، ایمیل رو (نام کاربری و رمز ) میفرسته ولی وقتی میخوایی وارد بشی میگه چنین نام کاربری وجود نداره بازم وقتی میخوای دوباره با همون نام کاربری ثبت نام کنی میگه این نام کاربری ثبت شده !! (قاطی کرده)

4) شماره های سازمان سنجش بطور کلی یا میگه در درسترس نیتن یا اشغالن !!



*الان ما چیکار کنیمممممممممممممم؟*

----------


## Petrichor

> وقتی گزینه "در کنکور 95 شرکت کرده بودم" رو تیک میزنی موقع پرینت مینویسه "در آزمون 1394 (سال گذشته ) شرکت کرده بودم"


*فقط در مورد این تیکه میتونم بگم مهم نیست برا منم همونو مینویسه مشکل داره*

----------


## آنتالپی

کسی موفق به ثبت نام در سایت رسیدگی شده؟؟؟

----------

